# Paint protection film



## wylie coyote (Jul 15, 2007)

Anywhere in the Cardiff area do this? Bit weird but I only want one small area done - part of my route to work involves a lot of bushes..:wall:

Any suggestions

Cheers:thumb:


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE (Apr 19, 2006)

have a word with james Ti22 he was into wrapping , maybe he could help if you only need a bit


----------



## wylie coyote (Jul 15, 2007)

Thought he might but wasn't sure he did this type..

I'll drop him a line - thanks Peter!
:thumb:


----------



## Ti22 (Mar 24, 2009)

Hey buddy, only just noticed this. As stated by PM.. I can help with this one!

Thanks Pete.

James.


----------



## Stan 24v (Jan 28, 2008)

Sory for bringing up an old thread, but are you still doing this mate? Im interested in some.


----------



## Ti22 (Mar 24, 2009)

Hi Mate, sorry - no. PPF is very different to wrap, so we don't apply it. I used to have a guy that did it for me but he's stopped doing it now!


----------

